# IOS 8 et iPad 2



## Rikly (18 Septembre 2014)

Le téléchargement et l'installation sont super lent.

La liste des bogues est ahurissante et je ne parle pas de la lenteur de toutes les application. Il est certain que je ne ferai pas la mise à jour de mon iPhone 4S.

Ne parlons pas d'iPhotos qui ne fonctionne plus. La conversion proposée balance toutes les photos en vrac dans Photos, ajouts récents. Il faut refaire les albums. Et parcourir mes 200 albums prend un temps fou.

Déçu, déçu de plus en plus d'Apple.


----------



## Rovex (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un iPad 2. 
J'ai voulu faire la mise a jour. 
Tout est bloqué. 
L'installation est stoppée à mi parcours. 
A plusieurs reprises, j'ai fait reste mais ça se bloque toujours. 
Je ne peux plus utiliser mon iPad ....
Merci Apple &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;
Si quelqu'un a une idée ?
Rovex


----------



## momo-fr (21 Septembre 2014)

Restaure ton iPad avec iTunes, tu retrouveras ta config sous iOs7...


----------



## killerbot (21 Septembre 2014)

Tu n'as pas à être décu d'Apple, c'est juste que iOS 8 est un peu plus gourmand et c'est normal au fil des versions. Mieux valait attendre iOS 8.1 pour qu'ils l'améliorent sur les anciens appareils.

Comme l'a dit momo-fr, Restaure à l'aide d'iTunes


----------



## firstimac (22 Septembre 2014)

Bjr, entout cas, Ipad 2 en 16 go avec un peu de photos et vidéos, iOS8, impossible à télécharger, pas assez de place!


----------



## flamingo98039 (23 Septembre 2014)

Ipad 2 et passage sur IOS8 sans problème le soir de sa mise a disposition sauf que super lent, des bugs un peu partout : rotation, temps de réaction, plantage...

Du coup ce matin j'ai suivi le tuto de Mac G et j'ai Downgrade vers IOS 7, mon Dieu mon iPad 2 revit !!!! 

IOS 8 c'est bien mais surtout sur les iBidule qui vient de sortir, iPad 2 ça commence à faire loin de mon propre avis, iOS 7 lui ira très bien.


----------



## MisterDrako (28 Septembre 2014)

Pour infos j'avais le même soucis avec mon ip2..
Je suis donc repassé sous 7.12 puis tétu j'ai re-installé
iOS 8 mais en "clean instal'"...
 (Via iTunes) et surtout pas via maj. En ota sur l'ipad !!!

Et là franchement ça va bien mieux qu'auparavant, iOS 8 est bcp plus 
"Supportable" ...

D'ailleurs je l'ai conservé depuis....

Si ça peut vous servir...

Amitiés .


----------



## cillab (29 Septembre 2014)

Rikly a dit:


> Le téléchargement et l'installation sont super lent.
> 
> La liste des bogues est ahurissante et je ne parle pas de la lenteur de toutes les application. Il est certain que je ne ferai pas la mise à jour de mon iPhone 4S.
> 
> ...



bonjour 

pas bon la dispatition de I PHOTO nul  ios 8.02 pèse 2.5GO donc suivant le débit 
ils annoncent pour mon IPAD AIR 3H sinon il marche nikel


----------



## bouclesdort (7 Octobre 2014)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Pour infos j'avais le même soucis avec mon ip2..
> Je suis donc repassé sous 7.12 puis tétu j'ai re-installé
> iOS 8 mais en "clean instal'"...
> (Via iTunes) et surtout pas via maj. En ota sur l'ipad !!!
> ...



Bonjour, Pouvez-vous me dire où trouver ce tuto?
Merci d'avance


----------



## bichoc (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je fais remonter le fil, parce qu'on entend beaucoup ceux pour qui IOS8 pose problème.
Sur mon iPhone 4s, je suis passé sur le nouvel OS. J'avais un peu peur en lisant ça et là que de nombreux utilisateurs connaissaient des soucis. Mais après quelques réglages, j'ai retrouvé mon téléphone en pleine forme.
Ma question : 
Est-ce qu'il y a des gens contents d'avoir passé leur Ipad2 sous IOS8 ?
Merci.


----------



## bichoc (15 Novembre 2014)

Alors ?
Suis-je le seul à vouloir passer mon vieil iPad sous ios 8,1 ?
Allez, racontez votre expérience.
Merci.


----------



## gatx102 (15 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour


J'ai le même soucis avec l'Ipad de mon père. Après avoir fait la mise à jour de Ios 8.1, je n'arrive plus à télécharger les applications, ou faire les mise à jours de ces applications. Sur licône, il est en fond gris et c'est marqué en dessous en "en attente". Au bout d'une demie-heure, rien à changer. Pour info la tablette est en mode Wi-Fi. L'autre soucis que j'ai eu, c'est après cette mise à jour, j'ai eu sur Real Racing 3 en russe alors qu'à l'origine il était en français Pourquoi, cela je me le demande

Merci d'avances pour les réponses.


----------



## bichoc (16 Novembre 2014)

Eh ben, j'ai joué, et je crois avoir perdu !
L'ipad 2 va bien, sauf sous Safari qui traine les pieds. 
Il me semble que la liaison WiFi ne soit pas optimale ! C'est long.
Je ne peux pas faire marche arrière pour retourner sous IOS 7 ?
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## contraryo (19 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je me permets de reprendre votre conversation.
Je compte prochainement acheter un iPad 2 à ma mère pour Noël. 
A l'achat, j'imagine qu'il sera sous iOS 7. Il vaut mieux le laisser sur cette version ?

Idem que bichoc, j'ai un iPad passé sous iOS8. On peut downgrader l'OS ?


----------



## bichoc (19 Novembre 2014)

Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais je peux livrer mon expérience.
J'ai un iPhone 4s pour lequel iOS 8.1.1 convient parfaitement. 
Compte tenu de cette expérience j'ai passé l'iPad 2 sous iOS 8. Et comme je l'ai exprimé ci dessus, j'ai regretté. Même avec la version d'hier, il me semble moins vif. C'est surtout ma compagne qui l'utilise pour aller sur le net. 
En résumé, sur l'iPad, nouvelles fonctionnalités de l'OS mais un peu moins vif en WiFi. Je dis ça sans mesurer avec autre chose que mon pif. Il reste un bon outil.
Voili voilou.


----------

